# Of course I was bored again today



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!


























and I finally got a good shot of her brindle on her cheek =) (not sure if you guys can see it tho it is very light and looks like shadows or dirt)









-------------------and just fun fun-----------------

I found a pic of ri at 6 months and have an updated pic from the side


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Riley is looking good!! 

Enzo says HAI!!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Thankx, she has been so kind to the camera lately I have been snap happy. lol!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahaha. Enzo just gives in now and lets me take pictures of him. He thinks hes a model now. I'm gonna submit him to GQ


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! Riley thinks she is hot stuff. *Rolls eyes* that's my bad.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good shots!You're lucky,I can't get mine to sit still long enough to take good pics.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Good shots!You're lucky,I can't get mine to sit still long enough to take good pics.


Thank you, Riley was hard to take pics of when she was small but now she follows me around. =) She even trys to get in the pictures even when they arent ment to have her in them... (dog run photos) LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
she's always gotta be in the shot I guess.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i <3 Riley she is such the pretty girl. she looks like she is wearing eyeliner these days  also i noticed she is already gaining some muscle definition lately.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i <3 Riley she is such the pretty girl. she looks like she is wearing eyeliner these days  also i noticed she is already gaining some muscle definition lately.


Thanks!

Oh, yeah! only 10mnths and little conditioning....I think i got lucky with her! she is gonna look slamming this summer.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

she is only going to improve. you should set up an indoor springpole since your summers are insanely hot


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, I will see what I can do because we rent and damage to the house comes out of our pockets. I was thinking of doing springpole early in the am and at night so it is cooler.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ill see if i can get some plans for you


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

if you guys are handy maybe build something like this then springpole from it. should be minimal damage to your house.
TKO Pro Style Speedbag Platform - Dick's Sporting Goods


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

sending rep your way. THAT'S FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!
I will have to see what the money's gonna be like and if it is good I will buy and try it out for the indoor springpole. =)
would have to be in the room (roommate wouldnt go for it even though it isnt his house) so I will have to talk to Mark also about it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I can see the brindle  Its unique and Riley!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> Thankx, she has been so kind to the camera lately I have been snap happy. lol!


LOL...GIRL U AND ME BOTH...I HAVE TO SNEAK UP AND CLICK REAL QUICK NOW!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MetalGirl30 said:


> LOL...GIRL U AND ME BOTH...I HAVE TO SNEAK UP AND CLICK REAL QUICK NOW!


LOL! no sneaking anymore she follows me around! camera hog dog now! :roll:

xDDDDDD

Some pics like her sitting and looking at me i said stay so I could snap it but alot of them I got luck with.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------

